# why does my cat lick me?



## Reddogbabe (Dec 30, 2004)

my 6 month old cats malatia and maleficent lick me whenever i pet them how can i stop this.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Please don't try to stop it!! Your cats LOVE you!!

Tim


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

My cat licks me a lot too but I know he is only using me to help him groom himself. Seriously though, I know he loves me and I love him. I think it's his way of showing me he loves me and wants me as part of his "cat family". Sometimes it is bothersome, like when I am on the computer and he is in my lap and licking my hand. I hate to stop him and he eventually stops if I give him something else to think about. It could be worse, your cat could always scratch you or hiss at you, take it as a compliment.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sometimes our babies treat us like their kittens, and bathe us. I think it's very loving! Also, we have a slightlly salty taste that they like!


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

My kitty trys to groom our Lab. I think he(the cat) is mortified that the dog doesn't clean herself all day like he does. 
It's like he is saying, "hold still and let me do this, you are such a mess". :lol:


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

haha i would go shirtless sometimes and my kitty would lick my armpit (lol) thinking it's my fur. hehe

yeah they love you when they lick you so please please don't discourage her.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Licking is a sign of affection. It's funny b/c my bf takes off his shirt sometimes too and Twinkie likes to really sniff around in his armpits with an occasional lick :roll:


----------

